# Banane mit ganz kleinen Blättern



## Tomy26 (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Bei unserer Banane sind die Blätte irgendwie auffällig.
Kleinwüchsig war sie schon immer, ist jetzt 5 Jahre und gerade mal 60 cm hoch,
aber die Blätter waen immer ca 60-70 cm.
Seid August kommen nur noch ganz kleine Blätter zum Vorschein.
  

Nicht wie Normal ein Langer Stiel und danach rollt sich das Blatt aus, sie wachsen als kleines Blatt und werden max 10 cm lang.


----------



## jolantha (30. Sep. 2017)

Frank, umtopfen ?? Düngen ?? 
Wann das letzte Mal ? Wahrscheinlich reiner Nahrungsmangel .


----------



## Tomy26 (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Anne
Habe ich im letztes Frühjahr gemacht.
Aber düngen kann schon sein.
Gedüngt wurde sie zuletzt etwa Mai/Juni.
Habe auch nicht bedacht das sie ca 30 Ableger hat und die sind im gleichen Topf.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Sep. 2017)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Habe auch nicht bedacht das sie ca 30 Ableger hat und die sind im gleichen Topf.


Wahrscheinlich gibt die Mutter noch alle Kraft in die Ableger. Austopfen, Ableger in einzelne Töpfe und hoffen das sich die Mutter wieder erholt.


----------



## Tomy26 (22. Okt. 2017)

Hallo

Alles falsch, die Banane fängt an zu blühen.
Hinter jedem Blatt kommen 3 kleine Blüten.
Habe sie jetzt mal unter unser Überdach gezogen damit sie nicht immer nass regnet.
   

Wenn ich jetzt die Richtige sorte gefunden habe ist es eine
Musella lasiocarpa Golden __ Lotus


----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2017)

Wenn du Pech hast stirbt sie nach der Blüte,war jedenfalls bei mir so.
War ne Musa Basoo.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Okt. 2017)

Hi Frank,

das ist wie Du rausgefunden hast  eine __ gelbe Scheinbanane - goldene Lotusbanane -  (Musella lasiocarpa), die keine Banane ist.  Deswegen war sie auch schon vorher so kleinwüchsig, die wird kaum 150cm hoch (ich hab zu dem Ding neulich ja auch einen Eintrag im Lexikon - Pflanzen - trockener Boden - verfaßt)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Okt. 2017)

Hi Ron,

absterben tut der blühende Scheinstamm bei Musella - hier kann die "Blüte" leicht 2-3 Monate andauern - und Musa schon, aber die seitlichen Kindel aus den Rhizomen bilden ja neue "Stämme" (wie auch beim nahe verwandten __ Blumenrohr und Ingwer)

die afrikanische Ensete ventricosum stirbt nach der Blüte komplett ab da sie keinerlei Seitenaustriebe bekommt und sich nur über Samen vermehrt


----------



## Tomy26 (23. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Frank
Danke für die gute Erklärung.
Schade nur das wir schon ende Okt. haben so werden wir nicht lange was von den Blüten haben.
Zur Zeit ist sie noch eine Topfpflanze im nächsten Frühling kommt sie nach draußen dann ist der Garten soweit fertig.
Dann können die ca 30 Ableger zeigen was in ihnen steckt !


----------



## samorai (23. Okt. 2017)

He Frank du bist wie immer voll im Bilde.
Nur die blühende Banane stirbt nicht die Nebentriebe.
Ich habe sie dann gefällt.


----------

